# November 2011 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

*Congratulations to November's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, Gallop On!*

Gallop On (20 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hrsegirl (11 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

LoveStory10 (10 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

CarrotMan (10 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

wafflestheunicorn (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

EthanQ (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

bubba13 (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Wallaby (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

jannette (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseyyGal (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Twilight Arabians (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

pintophile (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

fresh paint girl (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

sarahkgamble (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

sommsama09 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Caitlinpalomino (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SarahAnn (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

TimeChaser (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HowClever (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

csimkunas6 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HarleyWood (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BornToRun (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Mingiz (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Ziggylbaby10 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

QHriderKE (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

RunJumpRide (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

rbarlo32 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

randomrider92 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseLovinLady (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kim_angel (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BillyRox (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

stacysills02 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Day Mares (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Creampuff (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kntry (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BarefootBugsy (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Goosey (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

EighteenHands (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BlueEyedBeauty (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

atomic (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Oxer (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

7thhorsesoldier (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

2BigReds (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

commonfish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Seifur (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

goodhrs (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

animalartcreations (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Cinnys Whinny (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

APHAforlife (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

purplefrog55 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

shortysmalls (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

myhorseriesen (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Rachel1786 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

irydehorses4lyfe (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

xxisabellaxx (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

goneriding (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

gizpeptig (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

DutchHorse (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

RedTree (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

jumanji321 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

AngieLee (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hunter65 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

iridehorses (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

caseymyhorserocks (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

blue eyed pony (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

LilacsGirl (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Dark Intentions (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

TurnNBurn625 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

masatisan (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

VanillaBean (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Chansu (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kayleeloveslaneandlana (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

banman (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

becca1584 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

fadedoak (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

cowgirlnay (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Kelly22790 (0 votes)


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations, Gallop On!!!! I've always thought this was one of the lovliest "Girl And Her Horse" photos I've ever seen......


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Northernstar said:


> Congratulations, Gallop On!!!! I've always thought this was one of the lovliest "Girl And Her Horse" photos I've ever seen......


Oh my word, thank you so much :hug:


----------



## bytegoddess (Jan 2, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> Congratulations, Gallop On!!!! I've always thought this was one of the lovliest "Girl And Her Horse" photos I've ever seen......


This is what I want to be in my dreams... just relaxing with my horse, fully enjoying the moment. Beautiful photo!!!:clap:


----------

